# So Cal Golf Herf



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Any of you So Cal'ers interested in setting up a day where we get together, exchange some smokes and play 18. We could do it in a neutral spot like Temecula so we get San Diego together with the Inland Empire and OC or maybe have it in north OC so the LA/OC/IE people can play. We could mix up low and high handicaps and play a scramble format so that everyone could participate. Depending on the numbers, we may have to play on a weekday.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I guess this didn't fly very well. I'll keep this in the back of my mind though for the spring. Haven't played in awhile but last time I played was at the USGA course in Temecula. Where were you thinking of playing... Only other course I know up there is Red Hawk.


----------

